# Someone identify this watch for me



## Huesmatg (Jan 21, 2013)

Rummaging through my saved photos on my iPad, I came across this. I really like the color and the vintage look to it but having trouble finding info, I have no clue where I got the picture or when I saved it..... I assume it's going to be unattainable but, new year, new challenges.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

It's an Aquadive Model 50


----------



## Huesmatg (Jan 21, 2013)

arutlosjr11 said:


> It's an Aquadive Model 50


Thanks for the info!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

No longer in production, but check out the new Aquadive watches.


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Check this site out.
DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

It's a beauty is what it is!


----------



## Huesmatg (Jan 21, 2013)

jeff wilson said:


> Check this site out.
> DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50


I stumbled on that write up yesterday when I got the reply with the model.

Are these hard to come by I good shape? I have only been able to find a couple of recent adds, one was for about 2k$. Is that about norm? Way out of my range but something I will keep an eye out for.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Very hard to come by, I would check out Watchrecon.com and do a search.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

The orange dial is stupidly hard to come by! There are a couple of blue dial Model 50's on the bay and chrono24 at the moment. A few have reasonable price tags but others are rediculous! I'm also selling a silver/white dial version on the sales forum (don't know whether I'm allowed to say that  )


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

This is my grail
My research and bidding over the last two years indicates
The other colours can range in price from $1500- 2000 you will look at 2,000 plus for a good orange one of these
I know of a more common colour one recently that works as intended and passed a pressure test not sure how common that is now.
I will have the orange version one day
It is amazing to me how many survive in good to excellent condition still
I have seen some orange versions with some fade on them, they still look cool.
There is also a Rotary version but not sure I have seen an orange one
It is a very large quite tall and heavy watch and I love it.
I have three modern versions and one vintage with blue dial and orange accents
Stu
Melbourne
Australia


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's my Rotary orange/blue


----------



## Huesmatg (Jan 21, 2013)

amckiwi said:


> This is my grail
> My research and bidding over the last two years indicates
> The other colours can range in price from $1500- 2000 you will look at 2,000 plus for a good orange one of these
> I know of a more common colour one recently that works as intended and passed a pressure test not sure how common that is now.
> ...


Thanks everyone one for the info, that blue and orange rotary is pretty slick. It seems now that I know it's a rare find it has risen a few notches on my list. Looks like one more alert to be added to the watchrecon app!


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

amckiwi said:


> This is my grail
> My research and bidding over the last two years indicates
> The other colours can range in price from $1500- 2000 you will look at 2,000 plus for a good orange one of these
> I know of a more common colour one recently that works as intended and passed a pressure test not sure how common that is now.
> ...


Hi Stu this is my orange Rotary Aquadive hope you like it.


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

I stand corrected 



jeff wilson said:


> Hi Stu this is my orange Rotary Aquadive hope you like it.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

jeff wilson said:


> Hi Stu this is my orange Rotary Aquadive hope you like it.


I was waiting for the big guns to arrive  Awesome as ever Jeff!


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Matt_wool83 said:


> Here's my Rotary orange/blue


And here's my blue and orange one LOL.


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Matt have a look at the back of your Rotary Aquadive and see if depth is spelt wrong on mine both is spelt like this (depht) and the US patent number is milled out.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

jeff wilson said:


> And here's my blue and orange one LOL.


Show off


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

jeff wilson said:


> Matt have a look at the back of your Rotary Aquadive and see if depth is spelt wrong on mine both is spelt like this (depht) and the US patent number is milled out.


Yeah mine is the same. I read in the extensive DeskDivers review of the history of these watches that the Rotary models were meant for the Non-US market. Therefore I suspect that they were not allowed a US patent number. Not sure why they spelt "depth" wrong though - maybe another patent workaround? I'm sure I read that these were the first "Depth Gauge" watches so maybe that was patented in the US.

Heres a pic showing the contrast of the case backs on my 3 AD's


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Matt_wool83 said:


> Yeah mine is the same. I read in the extensive DeskDivers review of the history of these watches that the Rotary models were meant for the Non-US market. Therefore I suspect that they were not allowed a US patent number. Not sure why they spelt "depth" wrong though - maybe another patent workaround? I'm sure I read that these were the first "Depth Gauge" watches so maybe that was patented in the US.
> 
> Heres a pic showing the contrast of the case backs on my 3 AD's


Yes that's right about the Non-US market but the first death gauge watch was the favre leuba bathy I think, I really want one 
in orange and blue but very hard to find.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

jeff wilson said:


> Yes that is right about the Non-US market but the first death gauge watch was the favre leuba bathy I think, I really want one
> in orange and blue


Me too!! Unfortunately I need all of my arms and legs so can in no way shape or form afford one.

I know that there were earlier watches with depth gauges but I seem to recall reading that the term "depth gauge watch" was patented by Aquadive. There is the high possibility that I dreamt that though


----------



## BUD-m (Apr 3, 2007)

My 50s say hello:-!
Bud


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

BUD-m said:


> View attachment 2523914
> View attachment 2523930
> My 50s say hello:-!
> Bud


Very nice.


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a Blue Aquadive as well 








This is the story of it been restored 
DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50 restoration


----------



## JonasForsberg (Mar 12, 2008)

Huesmatg said:


> Rummaging through my saved photos on my iPad, I came across this. I really like the color and the vintage look to it but having trouble finding info, I have no clue where I got the picture or when I saved it..... I assume it's going to be unattainable but, new year, new challenges.
> 
> Nice watch indeed. As said before approx 1 500 - 2 000 usd for an Aquadive mod 50. Orange - gets harder and harder to find, but the other colours are as beutiful as the orange imo. Orange allways looks good on picture, but you´ve got to have a nice tan to wear it on your arm  I include all the Aquadive time-depth model 50 I´ve ever came across (ref of picture on previous post). Rotary time-depth model 50 came in 2 versions (orange or and blue/orange mix... no black/white) as far as i know.
> 
> Happy hunting - you WILL find an orange in due time.


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

JonasForsberg said:


> Huesmatg said:
> 
> 
> > Rummaging through my saved photos on my iPad, I came across this. I really like the color and the vintage look to it but having trouble finding info, I have no clue where I got the picture or when I saved it..... I assume it's going to be unattainable but, new year, new challenges.
> ...


----------

